# Serveroptimierung für schnelleren Zugriff



## firespawn (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe einen Onlinehsop mit ca. 30000 Produkten - und 500 Kategorien. Wenn ich den Shop besuche, brauche ich zwischen 2-5 Minuten um auf die Webiste zu kommen. Wie kann ich Verbesserungen an der Datenbank/PHP usw. durchführen, dass ich schnelleren Zugriff habe. Also die PHP Scripte laufen so schon optimal, und es ist auch alles richtig in die DB eingetragen.

SYSTEM:
Apache 2.0.53
MySQL 4.1.11
PHP 5.0.4 & 4.3.11 & PEAR
SUSE 9.3


SERVER:
3000+ AMD
2GB RAM

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Arne Buchwald (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

die Shop-URL würde schon einmal helfen ....

Sind die Indexe in den Tabellen richtig gesetzt? Welche Shop-Software setzt du ein?


----------

